
Random process creates a structured fractal pattern [video] - dayve
https://twitter.com/matthen2/status/1268808515574886407
======
seesawtron
A beautiful illustration of the n-flakes [0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-flake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-flake)

